# Men who use chippers!!



## Parmo (May 6, 2009)

Why don't you learn to chip and pitch rather than use a ladies club?  I played with a fella on Monday who used one and to be honest I was embarrassed for him!!!


----------



## dandpl (May 6, 2009)

Why don't you learn to chip and pitch rather than use a ladies club?  I played with a fella on Monday who used one and to be honest I was embarrassed for him!!!






Click to expand...

But did it work?

If so whats the problem?

dandpl


----------



## Parmo (May 6, 2009)

Tbh it really didnt, well not anymore so than my 7i which it basically is.


----------



## medwayjon (May 6, 2009)

I wouldnt have one in my bag, a waste of a club to be honest when so many others in the bag can be used for the same job.

Totally agree with Parmo, the man should be ashamed.


----------



## robfenech (May 6, 2009)

lol - yep I agree, a 5,7,9 iron all do the same job and give you a lot more variety depending on the loft to roll ratio you want. Chippers are the devils work


----------



## haplesshacker (May 6, 2009)

Surely they're allowed 14 clubs, just as you are. How that 14 is made up is their choice!? QED, recent hybrid discussion, and 3 or 4 wedge discussion.

Okay I had a cheap one, couldn't use it, so I had to learn through trial and error how to chip with a wedge.

So we've had ban hybrids, now chippers. Whatever next mallet headed putters!?

Stop being so condrasending and let folks just get on with it!

That should put the cat amongest the pidgeons. All TIC of course.


----------



## Wilts (May 6, 2009)

i thankfully have never seen one in use, in fact i thought they were a Myth!!

I agree, why waste a club when a 7iron dose the same thing. That said how would a chipper perform with a full swing? Anyone?


----------



## slugger (May 6, 2009)

a colleague has a chipper and plays off a 6 handicap... i don't and play off much higher...

maybe i should get a chipper!*  





*Joke


----------



## slugger (May 6, 2009)

i thankfully have never seen one in use, in fact i thought they were a Myth!!

I agree, why waste a club when a 7iron dose the same thing. That said how would a chipper perform with a full swing? Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

My friend has one in his bag sometimes and i've witnessed him using it from the tee of a 150yd par 3... he over shot the green by about 30 yards!!!!


----------



## Parmo (May 6, 2009)

lol I though it was meant to be a putting not driving stoke used with them!!!

I was thinking of buying the wife one for the spuds  no really I am thinking of buying her one, just don't think it will be a Â£80+ one, maybe Â£8 from sports world.


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2009)

If anyone only has 13 clubs, would you consider slipping in a left handed club (for right handers (sorry Leftie)) for emergencys?


----------



## Robobum (May 6, 2009)

I played with a fella on Monday who used one and to be honest I was embarrassed for him!!!
		
Click to expand...

This may cause offence, but sod it, I'm having a bad day!! 

Why are you embarrassed by somebody's efforts to play golf when you're shooting in the 90s yourself?? 

Those in glass houses and all that??


----------



## Parmo (May 6, 2009)

Think I would rather have the chipper than a witches clubs.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 6, 2009)

You wouldnt have one in our squad they'd give you a pipe and slippers and a cup of ovaltines and sending you backing. Spend your money on short game lessons, nothing better than nipping one right of the turf and stopping dead. Chippers my a***.


----------



## Parmo (May 6, 2009)

Why are you embarrassed by somebody's efforts to play golf when you're shooting in the 90s yourself?? 

Those in glass houses and all that??
		
Click to expand...

Yes but I have also shot in the 70s and my hcp is based on Scratch 65 par 70 so my friend my hcp states I shoot 88 

I understand though, but even on 28 hcp I would learn to chip


----------



## birdieman (May 6, 2009)

Just swing a 7 iron using your putting grip choked down the grip - to all intents and purposes it's the same as a chipper.
A chipper is just awful and a waste of a fourteenth of your arsenal.


----------



## robfenech (May 6, 2009)

It just seems like a weird thing to use in my opinion... if someone wants to use it then why not I suppose... BUT any golfer (no matter what their ability) should be able to produce the same shot with a 7iron as the chipper as it is exactly the same stroke. Also with a variety of club choices depending on the pin position, a chipper seems like a weird thing to want in the bag.

Just my opinion of course, but I would personally never use one.


----------



## forefortheday (May 6, 2009)

You wouldnt have one in our squad they'd give you a pipe and slippers and a cup of ovaltines and sending you backing. Spend your money on short game lessons, nothing better than nipping one right of the turf and stopping dead. Chippers my a***.   

Click to expand...

Meanwhile back in the real world of thinned lob wedges through the greens 

Seriously it's a golf club, it's not like Hitler vs Stalin in the ideology stakes is it?????

Some are coming across a bit Freddie over this.......

(They are horrible to look at though)


----------



## ADB (May 6, 2009)

Forget the unwritten etiquette and use one if you think it will help. The smirks will soon disappear and curiosity from your playing partners will take over. 

It's only pride that puts people off, just like buying a belly or broomhandled putter....but I suppose that's another debate altogether.


----------



## Robobum (May 6, 2009)

It's all about what you want from the game and how much time you want to put into it. Expecting to be a good chipper when you play 3 times a year or whatever will be tough, so if a "gentleman's persuader" stops you knifing it across every green and increases your enjoyment then "Bring on the Bronty!!"


----------



## Parmo (May 6, 2009)

I think GM should do a test on chippers.


----------



## Wilts (May 6, 2009)

I think GM should do a test on chippers.
		
Click to expand...

I think the 7 iron will come out on top!!!


----------



## KeefG (May 6, 2009)

Surely the thread title should be changed to:

"Men who use chippers are poofters"

What a complete waste of a club and what a complete cop-out buying one, anyone who owns one should be hung, drawn & quartered!


----------



## Spoff (May 6, 2009)

If anyone only has 13 clubs, would you consider slipping in a left handed club (for right handers (sorry Leftie)) for emergencys?
		
Click to expand...

I've 13 clubs in the bag at the minute and have considered a cheap left hand club, especially as I end up under trees all the time


----------



## Ste_Denial (May 6, 2009)

deffo got a debate going there parmo


----------



## theeaglehunter (May 6, 2009)

This thread could cause some offense to those who do have one in the bag!

...Good job as well, it's about time they all got the message that nobody likes them (the club that is  )

Even when I've tried them I haven't got on with them, but each to their own as always. If it worked I would use one without a doubt, even if I would get unknown quantities of stick for it! Fair play to those who do- they obviously have a thick skin


----------



## USER1999 (May 6, 2009)

I had a go with the Cally one. Not with a view to buy, but more to do with being bored. Sits closed (I find all odessey stuff like this, so it is probably me, or being tall-ish).
It is quite odd to use, as the ball has a lot of check on it from the soft insert. It didn't strike me as being that predictable without alot of practice, which surely negates the point of it.
My dad has a bronty. Doesn't use it much anymore though.
I looked at the Cleveland thing. Ugly as.

I don't want one, and certainly don't have room in the bag for one, but I don't have a great issue with those who use them. Each to their own.

But......

Broomstick/belly putters should be banned first.


----------



## Parmo (May 6, 2009)

deffo got a debate going there parmo
		
Click to expand...

Its been a tad quite in here this week.  Wait til I start the thread Custom fitting is a myth and doesnt improve your golf!!!


----------



## JezzE (May 6, 2009)

Parmo,
If we did I would be 100% confident that the vast majority of average golfers would get the ball considerably closer far more of the time (when no obstacles intervene of course). I have played with many, many golfers who would undoubtedly lower their scores significantly by putting one in the bag... but then there's that stigma isn't there? 'Chipper equals chopper' in the eyes of others.
It's not how but how many and all that...

6 or 7-iron, yes maybe, but you don't get that very wide forgiving sole that is half the chipper's winning formula.

This is of course just my opinion and I don't carry one as I think I'm reasonable around the greens. But for many - and especially those masters of the 'mother of all deceleration' duffed or knifed 60 degree wedge from two feet off the green... well!


----------



## slugger (May 6, 2009)

aparantly the chipper is set to replace almost every club in your bag!!!


----------



## Parmo (May 6, 2009)

lol slugger

Jezza, I totally agree and if I was honest to my game I would say a good chipper could save me shots or practice like Jr's who make chipping look so easy, but I don't have the time.

Anyone got a chipper for sale?


----------



## slugger (May 6, 2009)

here you go...

http://www.thesportshq.com/texan-golf-stainless-steel-chipper1.aspx

costs just as much to have it posted mind you!


----------



## heronsghyll (May 6, 2009)

For what it is worth - I have this to say.

I want to score well.  I will do anything to get a score to be proud of and use any club I could.  I would even go so far as to say I would use an umbrella if it got me a good score.

I am not proud and would support anyone using any "legal" club to shoot their best score. I happen to not use a chipper and never have, but would not decry anyone from doing so. That's not the spirit of the game, in my opinion.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2009)

BAN THEM!!!!!!

Personally, if you can't chip a ball using an iron then you really shouldn't be playing golf IMO.


----------



## freddielong (May 6, 2009)

Funny title men don't use chippers


----------



## Parmo (May 6, 2009)

Some mixed feelings on the matter of chippers, if I had room I might consider one after wise words from Jezza & heronsghyll but I don't have room.  

I did see a second hand Odyessey X man one in Golfbidder for Â£60!!


----------



## TonyN (May 6, 2009)

No, no, Just No.

Pure gimmick just like the K1.

Yes they have wider soles but if you cant chip with your own  7 irons then you shouldn't be using it. You should be using Callaway Big Bertha irons or something similar. Then chip with that 7 iron.

I played with a guy who used one and to be honest, he was worse with it because it was twice as heavy as all his other clubs and he couldn't find any consistency with it.

I noticed it also promoted a wristy/putting stroke instead of striking down on the ball. He still managed to thin a few!!!!


----------



## stevek1969 (May 6, 2009)

Correct KeefG chippers are for poofters


----------



## nomadpaul (May 6, 2009)

...and this is where the snobbery that golf is sometimes accused of raises it's head .

Basically , why should anyone give a tinker's cuss about what another golfer is using ? Is it legal ? Yes....so end of arguement. 

We've all used better balls , graphite shafted clubs etc etc to improve. I like to concentrate on my own poor game rather than get apoplectic about a golfer using a club to make sure he enjoy's his round of golf....after all , isn't enjoyment what it's all about !!!


----------



## haplesshacker (May 6, 2009)

I see that any sense of logical discussion has removed itself from this thread, (by some anyway!).

I know that some of you don't drive very 'manly' cars. Does that make you gay!? Probably not. Should you be banned from driving them? I guess that most of you that have hair probably pinch the wifes shampoo whilst in the shower. Does that make you less manly?

Get over it. The club is legal. If someone wants to use one, what is your problem.

Never heard so much tosh in all my time here!!

(This thread has got to be a wind up!)


----------



## KeefG (May 6, 2009)

I see that any sense of logical discussion has removed itself from this thread, (by some anyway!).

I know that some of you don't drive very 'manly' cars. Does that make you gay!? Probably not. Should you be banned from driving them? I guess that most of you that have hair probably pinch the wifes shampoo whilst in the shower. Does that make you less manly?

Get over it. The club is legal. If someone wants to use one, what is your problem.

Never heard so much tosh in all my time here!!

(This thread has got to be a wind up!)
		
Click to expand...

Lighten up fella for crying out loud!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2009)

Well I've just ordered one.


----------



## Parmo (May 6, 2009)

So smiffy what are you dropping to fit the legal chipper in the bag?


----------



## mansell (May 6, 2009)

I see that any sense of logical discussion has removed itself from this thread, (by some anyway!).

I know that some of you don't drive very 'manly' cars. Does that make you gay!? Probably not. Should you be banned from driving them? I guess that most of you that have hair probably pinch the wifes shampoo whilst in the shower. Does that make you less manly?

Get over it. The club is legal. If someone wants to use one, what is your problem.

Never heard so much tosh in all my time here!!

(This thread has got to be a wind up!)
		
Click to expand...

take a chill pill, your replies to quite a number of topics
have been a bit overboard. Calm down dear it's only a forum


----------



## KeefG (May 6, 2009)

So smiffy what are you dropping to fit the legal chipper in the bag?
		
Click to expand...

All sense of pride & reality?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2009)

Well I guess my take after reading the thread (some people really do take life way too seriously) is that if they are conforming and legal then they have a place and if it makes the game more accessible and enjoyable for the small proportion of golfers who feel the need to use one then let them get on with it.

I remember my dear old dad had an old bronty chipping iron in his bag in the garage and I started hitting a ball round the garden with it until I took a full swing and took the garage windo out. 

Live and let live, but if you have got one why not invest in a short game lesson anyway and give yourself more ways to score lower.


----------



## Yerman (May 6, 2009)

No problem with people who use chippers, used to have one which I found particularly good in winter; the only problem with them is lack of versitility.


----------



## haplesshacker (May 6, 2009)

I see that any sense of logical discussion has removed itself from this thread, (by some anyway!).

I know that some of you don't drive very 'manly' cars. Does that make you gay!? Probably not. Should you be banned from driving them? I guess that most of you that have hair probably pinch the wifes shampoo whilst in the shower. Does that make you less manly?

Get over it. The club is legal. If someone wants to use one, what is your problem.

Never heard so much tosh in all my time here!!

(This thread has got to be a wind up!)
		
Click to expand...

take a chill pill, your replies to quite a number of topics
have been a bit overboard. Calm down dear it's only a forum
		
Click to expand...

I could say the same about the OP and other comments made by certain others on here. You obviously didn't approve of my reply, or by the sounds of it several of my other posts on this forum.

Overboard! Pot kettle black!!

If you have a problem PM me. After all this is a forum!!


----------



## M1tch (May 6, 2009)

i think i should get 3 instead of 1 ? what should i do ?


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2009)

So smiffy what are you dropping to fit the legal chipper in the bag?
		
Click to expand...

The driver


----------



## MarkS (May 6, 2009)

I think GM should do a test on chippers.
		
Click to expand...

They have done way back in 1994!! 

I know as i bought one on the back of the report........i still have it but no longer use it.

Sad to say i recall teh article very well......


----------



## Cernunnos (May 6, 2009)

i thankfully have never seen one in use, in fact i thought they were a Myth!!

I agree, why waste a club when a 7iron dose the same thing. That said how would a chipper perform with a full swing? Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Would you make a full swing with a putter? Same with a chipper. So no you wouldn't even try to make a full swing with a chipper, its not what they are designed for. Would be very interesting watching someone try though. Mind you, you'd probably find me taking cover behind the nearest available tree, or ducking behind my bag. 

I supose Its a useful club , for old, infirm, ladies & perhaps those just starting, or who just simply can't chip full stop.

I'll certainly agree its a waste of space, especially as we're only allowed 14 clubs.

I know someone at work who admitadly is plain usless, who uses one & to be honest I can't say it helps him much. That said I know work coligues who always use a hybrid to chip with, no matter what or where.

EDIT: when I first started I bought a chipper which I used for a short while, but soon realised what a waste of space it is, when I can do everything & more with the other irons in the set as regards chipping. Infact I can even get my putter to chip if I set up differently. So who needs a chipper.


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but I did once own a "Bronty chipmaster" shortly after I first started playing. The Pro at Crowborough had a wry smile on his face when I paid over my fifteen quid (or whatever it cost then)...
And as for taking a full swing with one?
Mate of mine did at Blairgowrie. Can't remember which hole now, but about the 8th or 9th on the Rosemount course. Ended up pin high just off the green. He used it again to chip close, and then canned the putt for par. 
So they do have their uses


----------



## callawayjon (May 6, 2009)

Well I have an Odyssey Marksman X-ACT 37* chipper that I bought when I started about a year ago. I tried and tried with the damn thing, mostly unsuccessfully although I did chip in with it once!  It usually gets a chance if the 60* won't work but I wouldn't sacrifice another club to carry it!


----------



## andiritchie (May 6, 2009)

There all coming out of the closet now 

I dont care what other people use,if they want to carry two 8 irons in there bag so be it.


----------



## Cernunnos (May 6, 2009)

I've been known to chip with everything from a 4 & 5 iron right through to my 60 degree. I personally like chip'n'run shots with my 9 iron & standard chips with SW, 9 iron, or 6 iron.

Not used a chipper since I stared, its sat there folorn & unused. Offered it to the missus, who couldn't use it & I'll probably simply give it away, or carboot it (probably from under the table..lol)


----------



## haplesshacker (May 6, 2009)

Interesting that several of us have experimented with one, then relagate it to the broom cupboard.

I wonder if it's a 'confidence' club for beginners. That is until they get a bit handier with whatever club you use for chipping. Be it irons, woods or hybrids!


----------



## MarkS (May 6, 2009)

Interesting that several of us have experimented with one, then relagate it to the broom cupboard.

I wonder if it's a 'confidence' club for beginners. That is until they get a bit handier with whatever club you use for chipping. Be it irons, woods or hybrids!
		
Click to expand...

thats exactly what they are, so the words of Barry Norman - and why not?


----------



## Redwood (May 6, 2009)

I must admit, I've never used one, and never felt the need to, but the new Cleveland Niblick looks pretty versatile, but pig ugly.

I play my "Bude bumper" from all over the course.


----------



## mansell (May 6, 2009)

I see that any sense of logical discussion has removed itself from this thread, (by some anyway!).

I know that some of you don't drive very 'manly' cars. Does that make you gay!? Probably not. Should you be banned from driving them? I guess that most of you that have hair probably pinch the wifes shampoo whilst in the shower. Does that make you less manly?

Get over it. The club is legal. If someone wants to use one, what is your problem.

Never heard so much tosh in all my time here!!

(This thread has got to be a wind up!)
		
Click to expand...

take a chill pill, your replies to quite a number of topics
have been a bit overboard. Calm down dear it's only a forum
		
Click to expand...

I could say the same about the OP and other comments made by certain others on here. You obviously didn't approve of my reply, or by the sounds of it several of my other posts on this forum.

Overboard! Pot kettle black!!

If you have a problem PM me. After all this is a forum!!
		
Click to expand...

why would I want to PM you, don't know you don't want to know you


----------



## haplesshacker (May 6, 2009)

why would I want to PM you, don't know you don't want to know you
		
Click to expand...


I won't lower myself to such petty playground antics. I did have a suitably worded retort. But I really can't be bothered to waste anymore time dealing with this.

Back to business.


----------



## mansell (May 6, 2009)

Back to business.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad, just put it down to experience


----------



## mono217 (May 6, 2009)

Would never use one.


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2009)

OK, I confess, I used to use a chipper when I first started out. Had an Inesis chipper bought from Decathlon for about a tenner. It helped me out until I had enough lessons to learn to use another club to do the same job. Still have it somewhere and all this talk tempts me to get it out again just to see how it goes.


----------



## Herbie (May 6, 2009)

.  after this thread some golfers will only play in the dark from now on 

There are only so many things one can feel ashamed of in life and you will find a lot of them on the golf course


----------



## jammydodger (May 6, 2009)

Havnt read the whole thread but to the OP I couldnt give a stuff if someone had 14 chippers of differing lofts in their bag. What I would care about is what he's shooting and is he going to beat me with whatever clubs he's using.

Jeez theres so many differing types of club out there these days whats its matter what anyone else uses....sigh..


----------



## haplesshacker (May 6, 2009)

I'll be the one at the Belfry with a paper bag over my head!

I'll use the electric trolley, the bag will have a chipper, some hybrids and a K1 in it. The irons will have headcovers, and I'll be wearing a black glove!

That should just about cover it!!


----------



## Herbie (May 6, 2009)

I'll be the one at the Belfry with a paper bag over my head!

I'll use the electric trolley, the bag will have a chipper, some hybrids and a K1 in it. The irons will have headcovers, and I'll be wearing a black glove!

That should just about cover it!! 

Click to expand...

You just described me   apart from the leccy trolley


----------



## CrapHacker (May 7, 2009)

I'll be the one at the Belfry with a paper bag over my head!

I'll use the electric trolley, the bag will have a chipper, some hybrids and a K1 in it. The irons will have headcovers, and I'll be wearing a black glove!

That should just about cover it!! 

Click to expand...

Just the one glove, then ?


----------



## bobmac (May 7, 2009)

I'll be the one at the Belfry with a paper bag over my head!

I'll use the electric trolley, the bag will have a chipper, some hybrids and a K1 in it. The irons will have headcovers, and I'll be wearing a black glove!

That should just about cover it!! 

Click to expand...

Wot, no V-Easy?


----------



## Parmo (May 7, 2009)

Havnt read the whole thread but to the OP I couldnt give a stuff if someone had 14 chippers of differing lofts in their bag. What I would care about is what he's shooting and is he going to beat me with whatever clubs he's using.

Jeez theres so many differing types of club out there these days whats its matter what anyone else uses....sigh..
		
Click to expand...

I have come to the conclusion with this thread that chippers are not indeed the devils work, they are in fact a good tool in the right hands and save shots for higher handicapers as well as low ones.  

  I have in fact got one on "watching" on EBay


----------



## vig (May 7, 2009)

I'll be the one at the Belfry with a paper bag over my head!

I'll use the electric trolley, the bag will have a chipper, some hybrids and a K1 in it. The irons will have headcovers, and I'll be wearing a black glove!

That should just about cover it!! 

Click to expand...

HH

You leaving the Orange trousers at home then?


----------



## Cernunnos (May 7, 2009)

Cleaveland do one that is sort of a cross between a chipper & a proper club.... Niblick I think. sort of a 9 iron/chipper cross I believe... Its butt ugly, but probably not quite as embaresing as the usual chippers me thinks. Which I supose wouldn't look too far out of place, especially if you happen to have gone for cleveland irons, it'd be hidden away amoungst the rest of the set.


----------



## haplesshacker (May 7, 2009)

You mean one of these. They come in two loft angles!!


----------



## Cernunnos (May 7, 2009)

That's the wee beastie


----------



## JamesR (May 7, 2009)

Interesting that several of us have experimented with one, then relagate it to the broom cupboard.

I wonder if it's a 'confidence' club for beginners. That is until they get a bit handier with whatever club you use for chipping. Be it irons, woods or hybrids!
		
Click to expand...

Normally I'd agree, but a member of my clubs scratch team uses one. He has no problem/embassasment using it as he often finishes under par with it.
Therefore I'd suggest that it doesn't matter what you use as long as it works.


----------



## Faldo_Fan (May 7, 2009)

My boss used one last friday, after the initial reaction (me rolling on the floor laughing) he proceded to duff every chip with a mixture of chipping/putting stroke......don't think we'll be seeing that club again!


----------



## Herbie (May 7, 2009)

My boss used one last friday, after the initial reaction (me rolling on the floor laughing) he proceded to duff every chip with a mixture of chipping/putting stroke......don't think we'll be seeing that club again!
		
Click to expand...

When you come across someone who can use this tool well as I have, you may have different opinion, I doubt there are any chipping gurus who could beat him in a chipping comp. 
Myself, Im not keen on them.


----------



## Cernunnos (May 7, 2009)

This has been sitting around for yonks doing nowt, so anyone want it even for a joke, make me an offer


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2009)

This has been sitting around for yonks doing nowt, so anyone want it even for a joke, make me an offer
		
Click to expand...

Bend over


----------



## KeefG (May 7, 2009)

This has been sitting around for yonks doing nowt, so anyone want it even for a joke, make me an offer
		
Click to expand...

Bend over


Click to expand...

               

Hows this for an offer.....snap it and melt it down or your cat gets it


----------



## krokodil (May 7, 2009)

Absolutely ****** hilarious thread!

If someone wants to use a chipper or anything else, how exactly does it affect YOUR game?

Few years ago I played a guy in singles match who had a hickory shafted putter, shoes that had seen better days and  generally not a label to his name, he thumped me 5&4 and if I remember he was giving me 8 shots-I played well....think he was off 2. I'll learn more watching the 2 handicapper playing with any old club than the 20 odd handicapper using the top of the range gear that probably isn't utilised to it's full capacity anyway!


----------



## haplesshacker (May 7, 2009)

Absolutely F*ckin hilarious thread!

If someone wants to use a chipper or anything else, how exactly does it affect YOUR game?

Few years ago I played a guy in singles match who had a hickory shafted putter, shoes that had seen better days and  generally not a label to his name, he thumped me 5&4 and if I remember he was giving me 8 shots-I played well....think he was off 2. I'll learn more watching the 2 handicapper playing with any old club than the 20 odd handicapper using the top of the range gear that probably isn't utilised to it's full capacity anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Lifted straight from a post in the Out Of Bounds section.

I've noticed over the last couple of weeks that the bad language is creeping it's way back in here again.

Lifted from Mike Harris's post earlier.

"Much of it is common sense and also in the sub text of each forum already but so it's all here in black and white here goes...

* What is not acceptable...

3. Posts that contain swearing. I feel this also includes the use of asterisked out swear words. I think everyone on here is smart enough to be able to find non offensive ways of expressing themselves without having to resort to swearing and offending any other former.

* Moderator responsibilities/authorities
1. To ensure the above guidelines are adhered to by forum members and that the â€˜reputation of the forumâ€™ (see below) is not damaged."

Sorry to bring it up. But we have even more junior members than ever now. Not that they aren't capable of adding to the problem. But surely as adults on here we have a responsability to adhere to the rules that we agreed to.

Okay. I'll go away now!!


----------



## Cernunnos (May 7, 2009)

This has been sitting around for yonks doing nowt, so anyone want it even for a joke, make me an offer
		
Click to expand...

Bend over


Click to expand...

Not into that kind of thing...


----------



## viscount17 (May 7, 2009)

since it's confession time I too used a chipper when I started, after all it's only another specialised wedge - lob wedge anyone?

and for an absolute beginner it's a lot more practical than chipping at right angles all the time (also leads to a faster pace around the course so I'm surprised some of you aren't insisting on high 'cappers using them!). 
it's also much more user friendly for the cack-handed shot out from the shrubbery than anything else in the bag.


----------



## Parmo (May 8, 2009)

Absolutely ****** hilarious thread!

If someone wants to use a chipper or anything else, how exactly does it affect YOUR game?

Few years ago I played a guy in singles match who had a hickory shafted putter, shoes that had seen better days and  generally not a label to his name, he thumped me 5&4 and if I remember he was giving me 8 shots-I played well....think he was off 2. I'll learn more watching the 2 handicapper playing with any old club than the 20 odd handicapper using the top of the range gear that probably isn't utilised to it's full capacity anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, my friend uses some battered clubs and the woods are really woods with steel shafts, but fella he can drive it 340 easy when on target and plays off 12.


----------



## Faldo_Fan (May 8, 2009)

This has been sitting around for yonks doing nowt, so anyone want it even for a joke, make me an offer






Click to expand...

Mmmmmm let me think................no, not even to prop up my runner beans!!!!


----------



## Gustavo (May 8, 2009)

This has been sitting around for yonks doing nowt, so anyone want it even for a joke, make me an offer
		
Click to expand...

Bend over


Click to expand...

Not into that kind of thing... 

Click to expand...

You signature thing does say you have a foot in both bunkers though !!!


----------



## Cernunnos (May 8, 2009)

This has been sitting around for yonks doing nowt, so anyone want it even for a joke, make me an offer






Click to expand...

Mmmmmm let me think................no, not even to prop up my runner beans!!!! 

Click to expand...

As  hoe it might make a talking point & probably be more use...lol


----------



## OldWindy (May 8, 2009)

When I first read this I thought it was another GM comp to win a proper wedge by completing the phrase (a la cereal packet): "Men who use chippers...might as well play with flippers/kippers/zippers etc...".


----------



## Parmo (May 8, 2009)

This thread has changed my mind of chippers, they can save shots and we all know the 15 yard knee trembler!!! You can thin it through the back or get it just right and the chipper seems to take that pressure away in the right hands practiced.


----------



## vig (May 8, 2009)

I always preferred the Tomahawk


----------



## Parmo (May 8, 2009)

Vig, I tyhought you might prefer the laso


----------



## vig (May 8, 2009)

I was going to put "Chopper" but thought i might get censored.  
There, now you've gone and made me say it


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (May 9, 2009)

CHIPPERS ALL THE WAY!


----------



## vig (May 9, 2009)

Can't we just let this post sink to the bottom?

And before anyone says it, I know by posting it will bring it back up


----------



## haplesshacker (May 9, 2009)

That's a really good idea Vig.

Doh!!


----------



## callawayjon (May 10, 2009)

After this weekend, mine's going back in the bag and the 60* is going in the bin!


----------



## KeefG (May 15, 2009)

Can't we just let this post sink to the bottom?

And before anyone says it, I know by posting it will bring it back up  

Click to expand...

Are we done with this one now then?


----------

